# K&N Typhoon intake for CTD



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

It has a engine bay heat shield but end of the day its still a hot air intake. It still takes in engine bay heat. Some people have cel since there is more air flow thats not calibrated for. A tune will fix it but a tune will also clog up our emissions system faster and void warranty


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There was a big discussion about those a few months ago. Most people said "don't do it"


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean, in all honesty, the hotter the air you bring in, the better your fuel economy will be. But the added airflow, and _how_ it flows seems, at least on the CTDs, to really cause issues.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

I've had it for several months now. Haven't had any CEI lights or issues. I like it.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I have had it for a while now. Randomly will throw a lean code that clears itself within a day or two. As far as power, don't expect any extra. But it does sound awesome and that's why I got it. Cars are mechanical objects and I like to hear what mine are doing.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

The Fleece 30/40/50 tunes are my next purchase. I would imagine the K&N panel filter flows nearly as well and for 1/4 of the cost. Just posted because I hadn't seen the Typhoon for the diesel before.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

GMMillwright said:


> The Fleece 30/40/50 tunes are my next purchase. I would imagine the K&N panel filter flows nearly as well and for 1/4 of the cost. Just posted because I hadn't seen the Typhoon for the diesel before.


Performance/flow wise, the stock setup, k&n panel filter, and the k&n intake system are all going to be similar. You honestly won't feel any power difference from one to the other. What you get with the intake, is the look, and the sound. And I will tell you, that k&n intake surprised me. It is very loud. The turbo at mid-throttle sounds great. 

If you're not interested in either the look or the sound of the full k&n intake, then go with whatever panel filter is cheaper, whether it is the factory filter or the k&n panel filter, you won't notice any difference from one to the other. With a tune however, you will probably see nice gains with the intake.

AEM also makes an intake for the diesel Cruze. Personally I like AEM filters a lot better than the oiled k&n filters. But the tube on the AEM intake is made of plastic, which tends to lower the sound of the intake a bit. The metal tube on the k&n is probably a little louder than the plastic AEM one.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

K&N and AEM are the same company :th_SmlyROFL:.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> K&N and AEM are the same company :th_SmlyROFL:.


Correct, but the filters are still different. K&N being an oiled filter, and AEM being the dry-flow.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> K&N and AEM are the same company
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And lol? The AEM dryflow filters are much better than the k&n oiled ones and the AEM intake tube is plastic vs metal with the k&n.

Chevy and Buick are the same company as well. Doesn't mean a Cruze is the same thing as an enclave lol


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I chose neither for the filter 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Bxv_Sp4ss&feature=youtu.be


----------

